# My New AR3



## phazelag (Sep 1, 2008)

*Deleted*

deleted


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

very nice looking bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## phazelag (Sep 1, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## rhgastur (Nov 19, 2009)

Very very nice bike (my favourite frame)...enjoy it and let us know how does it go!


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

PIMP....enjoy it, I have the 2010 AR 4, you're going to love this ride.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

More pics please:mad2: :mad2:


----------



## phazelag (Sep 1, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## phazelag (Sep 1, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## phazelag (Sep 1, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't say enough about the frame; I have noticed that it seems to cut thru the wind (it seems we have nothing but windy conditions down here in Texas) but still stable in a crosswind. I have a 58 size but it still seems small when compared to other bikes if that makes sense.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi anyone know of any online reviews of the AR frame? thanks


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

I thought my 51cm AR is a tad bigger than my old 52cm Tarmac but the actual measurements are smaller on the AR.


----------

